# earth stove 1002c



## FishKiller (Dec 12, 2014)

i recently acquired an earth stove model 1002c as a secondary stove in my basement.  it needed a new door gasket and a new cat.  Ordered a new Firecat Cat and picked up a new door gasket, no big deal.  the install was pretty simple as i had a thimble and pad ready to go from an old stove. its on a dedicated chimney, and seems to fit nicely down there. i have some questions due to the fact that i don't have a users manual for the stove.  first, what should i be looking for as a stove top temp? what should i be looking for as flue pipe temp? i'm fairly decent at running a cat stove (but no pro), and so far this one seems really picky for the first half hour after a reload, is this normal? right now i have a flameless burn going, cat is glowing very nice, stove top is around 650 (not directly over the cat). i'm getting good burn times considering the loads... also nearly no smoke out the chimney. besides the being slow to warm up and re-warm, i'm actually pretty happy with it.  any suggestions or advise for this particular model?


----------



## FishKiller (Dec 12, 2014)

just an update... she definitely likes really hot reloads. i reloaded it much hotter then i do my lopi (around 550) and established a good cat burn within 5 minutes. temp in back corner of stove top where thermo is (yes i know, i need an IR thermo and plan on borrowing one for a week soon)  575-600. i have it damped down to "low" and have a full flameless cat burn. next question, can you have an in-efficient flameless cat burn?.... this thing is so much different then the lopi,i just want some advise.


----------



## begreen (Dec 13, 2014)

Sounds like you are doing pretty well with the stove so far.


----------

